# Dosage for Corid?



## waygr00vy (Aug 7, 2005)

I have the liquid corid (9.6% oral solution). Does anyone have the dosage amount for this? I am using it for prevention. Also, does it need to be diluted first? I have been trying to search for this info but everything seems to be contradicting. Thanks!!


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

If you are using it as a prevention, then you need to put it in the water. Do your goats have any signs? or have you had a Fecal float done? I would NOT use it just because. 
I DO use it when I need it, but you have to be careful it does depletes the goats of thymine. If you use it you have to be able to give B1 also.
I say do a fecal float FIRST.


----------



## waygr00vy (Aug 7, 2005)

I usually do a 5 day course of Di-Methox for prevention at 3 weeks and 6 weeks but was going to switch to corid. Is it harder on them than Di-Methox? Here in Florida we have are so hot and humid worms and cocci are always a problem year round. I have had problems with cocci in the past so don't usually wait to see syptoms, the preventative treatment usually works well.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

OH, I see. I guess it is so hard to believe there is nice weather somewhere when we are so darn cold.
Sorry, I have only treated with Chorid twice and they were adults. I have Never had a problem with the little ones.
I will see what I can find. I have my medical book at home. Just be careful if you have horses. The can not have it.
I just had a fecal test done on my goats, and this so called vet looked at it and on the whole slide he found 4 cocci. He said to treat them with chorid in the water. I explained that I have horse and he was like SO? I had to explain that horses could not have it. He did not believe me so he got the book, checked it out and was like (WOW, I never knew that), and that is why I will NEVER let him see my animals. I though what harm could he of done on a fecal float?


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

I think there is some debate to the thiamin/corid problem. the bacteria in the digestive tract break down the food and produce the b vitamins in a form that can be absorbed by the goat. so anything that kills the good bugs has the potential to cause vit. b deficiencies. So does Corid kill the good "bugs" more so than other cocci treatments????? furthermore, many do not advocate putting medicines in the water even though that is what the directions say. You have no idea how much each animal is getting. Too little and you have greater potential to create superbugs. Too much and the side effects of the medicine are problematic (thiamin defic.). Just wanted to point that out. I have never used corid so I am sorry I don't have the straight from the bottle dosage, but I'm sure someone will chime in.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

The directions for using Corid for prevention or for treatment is on goatkeeping101 on dairygoatplus.com I use this myself.

Anything given orally incorrectly can cuase polio/thiamin deffeciency. The only thiamin defficency Corid causes when used correctly is in the cocci occyst itself, it can not multiply from the less harmful lifecycle to the harmful lifecycle without thiamin. Vicki


----------



## waygr00vy (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks Vicki, I will go there to get the correct dosage. Yes Sweet Goats, it has been in the 80's here the last two weeks! Hard to get in the x-mas spirit when you are in a tank top and still sweating! Cold front moving in today though. Will be lows in the 40's, highs in the 60's-70's next week. Thanks DQ for explaining that some....I just know some other people in the area have used corid and said it worked better than the di-methox or sulmet, so thought I would give it a shot. Hadn't heard there was more of a concern with the thiamine issue. I will make sure and get the dosage right!


----------

